# Black pudding



## Carina1962

I love black pudding and have a slice most mornings for breakfast with a slice of toast - does anyone know if black pudding is OK to eat on a regular basis or would you have it say once or twice a week at weekends?


----------



## Adrienne

I found this on wiki

The fat content is huge so whatever you eat it with, it will cause it to release slower.    There appears to be negligible carbs so no need to count unless having loads      There is a lot of calories in it.

So I think for the purposes of the fat content alone it would not be something healthy at all that I would be having more than say once a week at a weekend !  Sorry.  I love it too actually.

Nutritional value per 100 g (3.5 oz) 
Energy 1,586 kJ (379 kcal) 
Carbohydrates 1 g 
Sugars 1 g 
Fat 35 g 
Protein 15 g 
Iron 6.4 mg (51%) 
Sodium 680 mg (30%) 
This is one of many types
of blood sausage, likely with
a large amount of added bacon.
Percentages are relative to US recommendations for adults.
Source: USDA Nutrient database


----------



## FM001

I would go along with Adrienne and suggest this should be eaten only once or twice a week max, the saturated fat content in black pudding is high and over time this could impact on your cholesterol levels and cardio health.   I don't mind black pudding myself and once in a while enjoy this with a full english breakfast, opting for the local butchers over the bland supermarket variety.  Toby.


----------



## lucy123

Hi Carina, I tried to look to see if White pudding was any better - but couldn't find the breakdown anywhere - can anyone else advise on this - not sure if you like white pudding too?


----------



## Adrienne

lucy123 said:


> Hi Carina, I tried to look to see if White pudding was any better - but couldn't find the breakdown anywhere - can anyone else advise on this - not sure if you like white pudding too?



This is the link to wiki white pudding.   It does not have the nutritional values but says the only difference is that it doesn't contain blood like the black pudding does, it still has the same fat etc.   So I would also say not that brilliant for you but delicious none the same.


----------



## lucy123

looks like its a very low fat sausage then Carina!  Thanks for looking Adrienne I couldn't find anthing either.


----------



## Carina1962

thanks for the info, i had a feeling it wasn't that healthy to have  so will try and keep it to weekends only and cut it out in the week - why oh why is everything which is nice bad for you?


----------



## rossi_mac

You got me hungry for some now, would be a good treat at the weeknds! Got some good stuff from butchers in Stornoway in freezer, both black & white although I prefer black


----------



## Adrienne

Whilst we are on unusual ish foods, I love Haggis.  It is better from Scotland of course but Tescos do it and its lovely.


----------



## Hazel

Good for you liking haggis - you are now an honary Scot


----------



## Adrienne

Hazel said:


> Good for you liking haggis - you are now an honary Scot



Oooo lovely,  I love Scotland and have quite a few Scottish friends who I hardly see because they are in Scotland and I am nearly as far south as you can get !


----------



## am64

i always roast my haggis ,,,,,how about a meal we'd have when in caithness gurnard (fish) stuffed with haggis (or sausage meat ) and roasted ....back to the black pud ..i like it with scallops....


----------



## rossi_mac

haggis best dish I had was when it was oven baked with a fair helping of whisky to keep it moist, but any way I'll love it.

But I tell thee those blighters are a buggar to catch!


----------



## cazscot

I love black pudding, I want some now   As for haggis my step-mother cooks the best haggis on the planet, dont know how she does it but it is always delsih!  I want haggis now as well...  No no no I am being good this week back on the diet no black pudding and no haggis...


----------



## Carina1962

i have put the rest of the slices of black pudding in the freezer and will take one out each weekend as a treat


----------



## Andy HB

rossi_mac said:


> haggis best dish I had was when it was oven baked with a fair helping of whisky to keep it moist, but any way I'll love it.
> 
> But I tell thee those blighters are a buggar to catch!



Yes! All that running around hills (being that Haggis in the wild can only run a round hills rather than up or down them because their legs are shorter on one side than the other).

Andy


----------



## Copepod

Damn, hadn't thought of black pudding for over a year, and haven't eaten any since our not entirely successful attempt to make some from our duck's blood. Had a surreal conversation about use of duck products (particularly down) with a Brecon Beacons farmer on steps on Moot Hall, Keswick, while waiting at Finish of adidas TERREX race on Bank Holiday Monday. 

Fat content of black pudding is high, as others have already said, but no need to increase by frying - could cook on gridle pan to let fat drip out.

Have haggis a few times a year, particularly for Burns Night, and selected other occasions. Really nice haggis canapes at recent wedding (Scottish family, held in North Yorkshire) - Mum and I ate loads, but less popular with some people.


----------



## D_G

Oh god....when seeing this thread i was thinking it was going to be about how gross black pudding is  lol...well was wrong on that one! 

Am i the only one that thinks congiled pigs blood is disgusting! hehe


----------



## frannajan

HEY GUYS - WAKE UP!!!!  BLACK PUDDING HAS OATMEAL AND POTATO STARCH IN IT ; SO NO not good for diabetes....


----------



## grovesy

frannajan said:


> HEY GUYS - WAKE UP!!!!  BLACK PUDDING HAS OATMEAL AND POTATO STARCH IN IT ; SO NO not good for diabetes....


Welcome.
Well it does not adversely affect my blood sugar levels, so i will continue to eat it thanks.


----------



## Kaylz

I havent had black pudding since diagnosis however I had oatmeal stuffing (so basically white pudding) which is far worse and it didn't cause me any trouble, I eat granola every morning = oats and my levels are fine, many people here eat a full bowl of porridge for breakfast = far more oats than a slice of black pudding and tolerate it very well, we all have our own ways and its not a one size fits all so nothing like that is a strict NO x


----------



## Ljc

Hi @frannajan, Welcome. It's a treat I allow myself occasionally. Fortunately I'm another who can eat porridge with no problems.


----------



## Steff

Welcome frannajan not something i can stand unless its inside a scotch egg and is a small amount


----------



## frannajan

That's good news; but some diabetics cannot eat carbs as they go through the roof; so I felt I needed to mention that; had my mum read this thread she would have gone from 6 to 12 in about 3 hrs - so worth a mention


----------



## frannajan

Ljc said:


> Hi @frannajan, Welcome. It's a treat I allow myself occasionally. Fortunately I'm another who can eat porridge with no problems.


My mum can also eat porridge, but understands it's slow release and eats accordingly. But as Blackpudding is a bit of an unknown (people not really sure how many carbs are in it) then it's one of those things that my mum ate on holiday this week; without realising and then wondered why her blood levels shot up by 3. So worth a mention on this thread i feel


----------



## Kaylz

Going up 3 isn't actually too bad if she came back down again, an 'acceptable rise' is 2-3mmol post meal x


----------



## ukjohn

I love black pudding and eat it anytime I like, no point in being to regimental over food so long as your not to silly.

John.


----------



## Robin

frannajan said:


> My mum can also eat porridge, but understands it's slow release and eats accordingly. But as Blackpudding is a bit of an unknown (people not really sure how many carbs are in it) then it's one of those things that my mum ate on holiday this week; without realising and then wondered why her blood levels shot up by 3. So worth a mention on this thread i feel


Hi, Frannajan, and welcome. The more I discover about diabetes, the more I find how different we all are. Now I can't eat porridge without a huge spike, but I'm fine with black pudding because the fat and protein in it slow down the rate at which it hits my bloodstream.


----------



## frannajan

Kaylz said:


> Going up 3 isn't actually too bad if she came back down again, an 'acceptable rise' is 2-3mmol post meal x


No....My point was that she didn't realise that it would take her up 3, so she went on as normal and ended up going up to 12


----------



## frannajan

Robin said:


> Hi, Frannajan, and welcome. The more I discover about diabetes, the more I find how different we all are. Now I can't eat porridge without a huge spike, but I'm fine with black pudding because the fat and protein in it slow down the rate at which it hits my bloodstream.


Good point; it was just that mum didn't think about it having carbs   As long as you know what's in everything then you can work your day out can't you   Thanks for the post


----------



## MikeW59

An Irishman once told me when I questioned him about the contents of white pudding.
'White pudding we don't attempt to define it any more than that.'

Black pudding is the same...........................but black.

They both taste good but beware the hard bits and hairs as they get stuck in your teeth!


----------



## Martin Canty

carina62 said:


> I love black pudding and have a slice most mornings for breakfast with a slice of toast


As a diabetic, I would ditch the toast...
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/howto/guide/all-you-need-know-about-black-pudding


----------

